# Akainu (one piece) vs Lille Barro(Bleach)



## Dogescartes (Nov 6, 2015)

Conditions : bloodlusted as hell.


Begin 

Scenario 1: lille starts in base. 

scenario 2: released lille

scenario 3: chicken lille


----------



## Hamaru (Nov 6, 2015)

Lol, this is going to be interesting.


----------



## Tapion (Nov 6, 2015)

Does barro start out as a chicken? He can very well disperse akainu if that's the case.


----------



## Revan Reborn (Nov 6, 2015)

What can akainu even do to, lille once he's released?, also how does logia play in this.
Akainu would have to kill lille before, he opens his eye 3 times., he has the speed advantage. So akainu can take this if he is fast enough.


----------



## Blαck (Nov 6, 2015)

s1-Akainu

s2 and s3- Well can Lilli even hurt Akainu?


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 6, 2015)

We had two admirals vs Lille the other day 

Lille still wins against 2


----------



## Dr. White (Nov 6, 2015)

How does he beat 2 admirals...


----------



## Sherlōck (Nov 6, 2015)

Lillie loses all scenario.


----------



## Warlordgab (Nov 6, 2015)

Sherlōck said:


> Lillie loses all scenario.



I can see Akainu clearing the first two scenarios; but how does he beat chicken lille?


----------



## Sherlōck (Nov 6, 2015)

How doesn't he beat chicken Lillie?


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 6, 2015)

Dr. White said:


> How does he beat 2 admirals...



Actually the thread I'm thinking of might by Ywach. 

Either way, Lille is immune to damage. Doubt he can burn and the speed difference isn't high anymore.


----------



## Regicide (Nov 6, 2015)

Sherlōck said:


> How doesn't he beat chicken Lillie?


He's intangible


----------



## Dr. White (Nov 6, 2015)

Regicide said:


> He's intangible



Scans please? From what I gathered he's just a monster at regeneration. What evidence for being intangible?
Nvm.


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 6, 2015)

Akainu wins against base Lille and that's the only version of Lille he's gonna win against. 

Akainu doesn't have the means to bypass Vollstandig Lille's intangibility or regen capabilities when Lille had his neck sliced off by reality warping powers and still came back. Also had his own power struck against him as well as struck with a disease, too much for Akainu to handle right there and I doubt he'd come back from getting his throat slashed. 

Plus the X -Axis ignores conventional durability.


----------



## Dr. White (Nov 6, 2015)

em senpai said:


> Actually the thread I'm thinking of might by Ywach.
> 
> Either way, Lille is immune to damage. Doubt he can burn and the speed difference isn't high anymore.



NLF cuh?


----------



## Brightsteel (Nov 6, 2015)

Pocalypse said:


> Akainu wins against base Lille and that's the only version of Lille he's gonna win against.
> 
> Akainu doesn't have the means to bypass Vollstandig Lille's intangibility or regen capabilities when Lille had his neck sliced off by reality warping powers and still came back. Also had his own power struck against him as well as struck with a disease, too much for Akainu to handle right there and *I doubt he'd come back from getting his throat slashed. *
> 
> Plus the X -Axis ignores conventional durability.



Crocodile got his head cut off, and still had a conversation with Dofly. I don't think that's going to mean shit to a more masterful Logia.


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 6, 2015)

Brightsteel said:


> Crocodile got his head cut off, and still had a conversation with Dofly. I don't think that's going to mean shit to a more masterful Logia.



Fair point though Shunsui's Bankai ignores conventional durability to an extent aswell


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 6, 2015)

No, Snunsui's bankai would have eliminated Akainu. It bypassed total intangibility and would thus surpass Logia durability, and one cannot regrow a head. He has a damaged ear in fact.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Nov 6, 2015)

Dr. White said:


> Scans please? From what I gathered he's just a monster at regeneration. What evidence for being intangible?
> Nvm.



Chapter 646, where Lille Barro explains his "The X-Axis" - when he opens his eyes, all attacks pass through him, as demonstrated when he simply slips through the blade of Katen Kyokotsu that Kyoraku ran through him.  

In chapter 647, we saw that a blade of Kido was completely ineffective against him, based on Kyoraku's words.

The only possible weakness Lille might have to "The X-Axis", as implied by chapter 650, is that he may become tangible whenever he closes his eyes or blinks.  In other words, a very narrow window of opportunity.

@Brightsteel : I think Pocalypse is referring to the fact that Kyoraku's Karamatsu Shinjuu bypassed Lille's intangibility to strike at his normal body.  That should mean Logia would be vulnerable to Karamatsu Shinjuu as well, as it could bypass their intangibility in a manner akin to Haki, and cut the physical body.


----------



## Brightsteel (Nov 6, 2015)

Pocalypse said:


> Fair point though Shunsui's Bankai ignores conventional durability to an extent aswell



Akainu's already demonstrated he can resist shit like that tho.


----------



## Dellinger (Nov 6, 2015)

^

By your logic Akainu can very well bypass Lille's intangibility.All the damn time.


----------



## Brightsteel (Nov 6, 2015)

White Hawk said:


> ^
> 
> By your logic Akainu can very well bypass Lille's intangibility.All the damn time.



Maybe he can.


----------



## Dr. White (Nov 6, 2015)

I still don't understand how Haki works here


----------



## Brightsteel (Nov 6, 2015)

Dr. White said:


> I still don't understand how Haki works here



Er...well it lets you catch light....so that's a thing.


----------



## LazyWaka (Nov 6, 2015)

em senpai said:


> No, Snunsui's bankai would have eliminated Akainu. *It bypassed total intangibility and would thus surpass Logia durability*, and one cannot regrow a head. He has a damaged ear in fact.



Um, no. Those are 2 entirely separate abilities. Bypassing 1 does not mean you can bypass the other.


----------



## tkpirate (Nov 6, 2015)

don't see how he can hurt Akinu, who has more durability and logia intangibility too
Akainu has more stamina too,fucker can keep fighting for 10 days or something,he will win eventually.


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 6, 2015)

You're right. Lille's defense > Logia's defense however and are you going to argue that unless Lille can use haki he can't touch a Logia?


----------



## LazyWaka (Nov 6, 2015)

em senpai said:


> You're right. Lille's defense > Logia's defense however and are you going to argue that unless Lille can use haki he can't touch a Logia?



Just because Lilles ability is more effective than logia dispersion doesn't change the fact that intangibility and elemental dispersion are two completely separate abilities.

No he doesn't specifically need Haki to touch a logia, but he does need some feats of being able to deal with that sort of ability.


----------



## tkpirate (Nov 6, 2015)

em senpai said:


> You're right. Lille's defense > Logia's defense however and are you going to argue that unless Lille can use haki he can't touch a Logia?



he would have to disperse the logia with a AOE attack.
if he has some type of useful hax that can work too.otherwise no he can't.


----------



## Sherlōck (Nov 6, 2015)

Regicide said:


> He's intangible



Its just makes it a stamina battle in which Lillie will lose.

Not to mention Haki probably allows you to touch intangibles.(cough*Kuma*cough)


----------



## LazyWaka (Nov 6, 2015)

Sherlōck said:


> Its just makes it a stamina battle in which Lillie will lose.
> 
> Not to mention Haki probably allows you to touch intangibles.(cough*Kuma*cough)



Their is no indication that Haki was involved in what Kuma did.


----------



## Sherlōck (Nov 6, 2015)

Unless its his DF power then yes it is Haki. And Pre-TS Haki was invisible. Its only in post-TS Oda decided to color it Black.


----------



## Dr. White (Nov 6, 2015)

Mutiple instances in the post skip in which Oda doesn't color it as well including Peokems, Tashigi, and even Luffy once.


----------



## LazyWaka (Nov 6, 2015)

Sherlōck said:


> Unless its his DF power then yes it is Haki. And Pre-TS Haki was invisible. Its only in post-TS Oda decided to color it Black.



You're going to need something pretty substantial to suggest that it was Haki and not his fruit when CoA hadn't even been mentioned yet. Their was no indication that it was anything other than his fruit.


----------



## Byrd (Nov 6, 2015)

Akainu got his neck slash from an haki attack by Vista


----------



## Sherlōck (Nov 6, 2015)

LazyWaka said:


> You're going to need something pretty substantial to suggest that it was Haki and not his fruit when CoA hadn't even been mentioned yet. Their was no indication that it was anything other than his fruit.



Nothing indicates it to be his fruit. His fruits repels air,condense it etc. Nothing says it touches intangibles. 

And just cause COA hadn't been mentioned doesn't mean its not.That's a shitty logic. Haki was already introduced in the story.


----------



## LazyWaka (Nov 6, 2015)

Sherlōck said:


> Nothing indicates it to be his fruit. His fruits repels air,condense it etc. Nothing says it touches intangibles.



It also repels "pain" and shit. Everything involving Kuma in that arc revolved around how OP his fruit was. Nothing says that Haki can touich intangibles either and all of the focus on kuma's power in that arc was on his fruit. Their was never any implication of him using any other power.



Sherlōck said:


> And just cause COA hadn't been mentioned doesn't mean its not.That's a shitty logic. Haki was already introduced in the story.



Not color of armaments. The point is their was no indication of their being some new power being used their.


----------



## FrozenFeathers (Nov 6, 2015)

One Piece fans having a hard time getting an admiral to damage a Bleach character.


----------



## Sherlōck (Nov 6, 2015)

LazyWaka said:


> It also repels "pain" and shit. Everything involving Kuma in that arc revolved around how OP his fruit was.Nothing says that Haki can touich intangibles either and all of the focus on kuma's power in that arc was on his fruit. Their was never any implication of him using any other power.



Thats why in my initial post I said probably. Haki which allows people to touch logia & bypass/increase defense against spatial manipulation & shit touching intangibles is far more likely than Kumas fruit. 



> Not color of armaments. The point is their was no indication of their being some new power being used their.



That is like saying Aokiji doesn't have COA cause it wasn't introduced at that time.


----------



## Tapion (Nov 6, 2015)

Dr. White said:


> NLF cuh?



That's not a NLF. Would you call no one being able to hit Obito or shadow cat a NLF? Shunsui's sword went straight through Lille and he received no damage.

No one will be hitting Lille unless they have some way to bypass his intangibility. FYI, Its not haki.

Have fun debating Haki though, Its the equivalent of Bleach powerlevels.


----------



## LazyWaka (Nov 6, 2015)

Sherlōck said:


> Thats why in my initial post I said probably. Haki which allows people to touch logia & bypass/increase defense against spatial manipulation & shit touching intangibles is far more likely than Kumas fruit.



And Kuma's fruit repelled something as abstract as "pain". between the fact that Kuma's fruit can repel insaneshit like that and all the focus in that arc was on his fruit power we can safely say it was a result of his fruit power (if he even repelled them at all, for all we know he just launched perona and she went out of her ghosts working range.)

At the end of the day, their was no indication that Haki was responsible for it.



Sherlōck said:


> That is like saying Aokiji doesn't have COA cause it wasn't introduced at that time.



I didn't say that he doesn't have it, im saying that their is no indication that he used it there and all the focus during that arc was on his fruits power. No other power being used was even implied.

And even if their wasn't any visible indication of it being used in other cases, we were at least given a statement from someone suggesting something different was in play in those instances, but nothing when Kuma BFR'd Perona.


----------



## Alita (Nov 6, 2015)

Why exactly are people saying x axis ignores durability again?

I'd give this to akainu either way tho.


----------



## Tapion (Nov 6, 2015)

Alita54 said:


> Why exactly are people saying x axis ignores durability again?
> 
> I'd give this to akainu either way tho.



It obliterates anything, In verse it ignores durability unless contradicted. Out verse, you scale it to the strongest attack in the series. It is also spammable while Lille is in Vollstanding....



His problem isn't lacking fire power, its that most of his attacks are concentrated and wouldn't be able to disperse logia (Unless he can wave the current attack he's using around...


----------



## Dellinger (Nov 6, 2015)

Are we arguing about Perona's astral projection here?


----------



## Regicide (Nov 6, 2015)

X-Axis has never actually been explained in any real detail

Though given how he seems to say it's the inverse of his intangibility, the chance of it being spacial fuckery is indeed high


----------



## Alita (Nov 6, 2015)

Tapion said:


> It obliterates anything, In verse it ignores durability unless contradicted. *Out verse, you scale it to the strongest attack in the series.* It is also spammable while Lille is in Vollstanding....
> 
> 
> 
> His problem isn't lacking fire power, its that most of his attacks are concentrated and wouldn't be able to disperse logia (Unless he can wave the current attack he's using around...



So...in verse it ignores dura but outside verse it doesn't? Like here? If so how is he harming akainu with that if it doesn't ignore dura outside his verse?


----------



## Hachibi (Nov 6, 2015)

So basically, Lille is a space manipulator, who's also an Quincy sniper, and a chicken?


----------



## Lucino (Nov 6, 2015)

> The user can pierce through matter/energy by creating a "hole" in the space it occupies, ignoring every form of defense/resistance. Anything in the path of the stabbing attack is penetrated without physical resistance.



Spatial Piercing would best describe his offensive X-Axis.


----------



## Byrd (Nov 6, 2015)

But once it pierces through... shouldn't akainu be able to reform


----------



## DarkTorrent (Nov 6, 2015)

Byrd said:


> But once it pierces through... shouldn't akainu be able to reform



he should

unless Lille's attacks have the necessary AoE


----------



## Sablés (Nov 6, 2015)

Byrd said:


> But once it pierces through... shouldn't akainu be able to reform



He should though whatever chicken head is using right now isn't the same X-Axis as before.  Lille's kinda pulling shit out of his ass at this point.

Anyway, this is a stamina battle


----------



## Alita (Nov 6, 2015)

Lucino said:


> Spatial Piercing would best describe his offensive X-Axis.


Where did you find that statement?


----------



## Hachibi (Nov 6, 2015)

Alita54 said:


> Where did you find that statement?



Superpower wiki.

Search Spatial Piercing


----------



## Tapion (Nov 6, 2015)

Alita54 said:


> So...in verse it ignores dura but outside verse it doesn't? Like here? If so how is he harming akainu with that if it doesn't ignore dura outside his verse?



That's just my way of not allowing it to go into NLF territory.


Spatial manipulation it is then.


----------



## tunaguy (Nov 6, 2015)

LOL at Lille loosing in a battle of stamina when the likes of BOS Ichigo could fight for 5 days straight Ishida(also BOS) could shoot his Helig pfeil for a week straight post SS arc Ishida fought his father for three days straight and at this point he had lost most of his reiatsu and had only a bit left (just enough to see and interact with spirits) Ichigo also claimed that he could go one week straight on "super hiyori walker" for a week straight "easily". Hell leaving all of that Ishinn was able to feed his reiatsu to the dangai for *two months* straight through day and night and Lille>>>>>>all these characters how the hell does he loose in a battle of stamina again?


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 6, 2015)

Tapion said:


> It obliterates anything, In verse it ignores durability unless contradicted. Out verse, you scale it to the strongest attack in the series. It is also spammable while Lille is in Vollstanding....



Why wouldn't we apply X-Axis ignoring conventional durability outside of the series too? If we ignore it then aren't we literally ignoring its ability to do JUST THAT? Otherwise the attack relies on DC which X-Axis isn't designed for, no?


----------



## Regicide (Nov 6, 2015)

It's an owl


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Nov 6, 2015)

Akainu dries his eyes


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Nov 6, 2015)

His weakness is about to be revealed. It will probably be really dumb, in the same vein as that kid who could imagine anything into existence and still lost to Kenpachi.


----------



## Imagine (Nov 6, 2015)

Dis a good thread


----------



## Reyes (Nov 6, 2015)

Regicide said:


> It's an owl



Yeah, don't get why people think he looks like a chicken.



Imagine said:


> Dis a good thread



Not with you here


----------



## Hachibi (Nov 6, 2015)

The chicken thing is a joke (for me at least).


----------



## Imagine (Nov 6, 2015)

Reyes said:


> Not with you here



I make everything good. You make everything irrelevant


----------



## Hachibi (Nov 6, 2015)

Imagine's going to derail another thread.

Again.


----------



## Imagine (Nov 6, 2015)

Yeah cause we NEED this thread to stay on topic


----------



## Regicide (Nov 6, 2015)

It's the Imagine life

He can't live without people constantly acknowledging his existence


----------



## Sablés (Nov 6, 2015)

Go read your Bridget doujins, fggt


----------



## Imagine (Nov 6, 2015)

OP top tier vs Bleach high tier with convoluted/nonsensical powers thread #1395523489 is srs business


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 6, 2015)

Regicide said:


> It's the Imagine life
> 
> He can't live without people constantly acknowledging his existence



that and hobo penis


----------



## Imagine (Nov 6, 2015)

Regicide said:


> It's the Imagine life
> 
> He can't live without people constantly acknowledging his existence





Liquid said:


> Go read your Bridget doujins, fggt





Crimson Dragoon said:


> that and hobo penis



Fucking gnats can't touch me


----------



## Hachibi (Nov 6, 2015)

Imagine said:


> Yeah cause we NEED this thread to stay on topic



What else do want you to do in this thread?


----------



## Sherlōck (Nov 6, 2015)

LazyWaka said:


> And Kuma's fruit repelled something as abstract as "pain". between the fact that Kuma's fruit can repel insaneshit like that and *all the focus in that arc was on his fruit power *we can *safely say* it was a result of his fruit power (if he even repelled them at all, for all we know he just launched perona and she went out of her ghosts working range.)
> 
> At the end of the day, their was no indication that Haki was responsible for it.



No & No. But lets deck this discussion for later.



> I didn't say that he doesn't have it, im saying that their is no indication that he used it there and all the focus during that arc was on his fruits power. No other power being used was even implied.
> 
> And even if their wasn't any visible indication of it being used in other cases, we were at least given a statement from someone suggesting something different was in play in those instances, but nothing when Kuma BFR'd Perona.



That's a shitty argument & you know it. When he BFR'ed Perona there was no one credible enough to comment on it except fodders. They were too afraid. 



Vermilion Kn said:


> His weakness is about to be revealed. It will probably be really dumb, in the same vein as that kid who could imagine anything into existence and still lost to Kenpachi.



Yeah. He is going to get soloed by a Vice Captain after defeating Captain Commander of Gotei 13.


----------



## Imagine (Nov 6, 2015)

Hachibi said:


> What else do want you to do in this thread?


Lock it.


----------



## Sherlōck (Nov 6, 2015)

Shut up Imagine. You pollute everything you touch.


----------



## Imagine (Nov 6, 2015)

Who told you to leave the blogs slave?


----------



## Sherlōck (Nov 6, 2015)

Magina. Acting high & mighty. And here I thought your delusions will go away as you grow older. Seems like its getting worse.


----------



## Hachibi (Nov 6, 2015)

Imagine said:


> Lock it.



You lack the power


----------



## Imagine (Nov 6, 2015)

Sherlōck said:


> Magina. Acting high & mighty. And here I thought your delusions will go away as you grow older. Seems like its getting worse.


>Dastan thinking he has free will 

Gonna have to burst that bubble I see 


Hachibi said:


> You lack the power



Soon


----------



## Sherlōck (Nov 6, 2015)

Go back to you cave Magina. Its where you belong.


----------



## Tapion (Nov 6, 2015)

Pocalypse said:


> Why wouldn't we apply X-Axis ignoring conventional durability outside of the series too? If we ignore it then aren't we literally ignoring its ability to do JUST THAT? Otherwise the attack relies on DC which X-Axis isn't designed for, no?





Tapion said:


> *That's just my way of not allowing it to go into NLF territory.*
> 
> 
> *Spatial manipulation it is then.*



We've already reached a conclusion.


----------



## SosukeRaizen (Nov 8, 2015)

This would be a hard fight, I think if Lille Barro can get a headshot then he wins.


----------



## Reaper Bird (Dec 2, 2015)

lille ftw!!


----------

